# Anyone making a 455 nm light?



## tomcat017 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello all -- just wondering if anyone out there is making a 455 nm LED torch? I have been able to few online in specialty outlets, but nothing with more than what appears to be a Luxeon III emitter. Thanks for the heads up if you can help!


----------

